# Kindle and ipod/iphone



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi guys

  Has anyone had problems getting thier Iphone to sync with their Kindle?  Every time I try to read on my Ipod touch it will not sync to the location that I am on my Kindle.


----------



## NessaBug (Jan 5, 2009)

Happened to me a couple times, but I just pushed the sync button on the iPhone a couple times and eventually it worked. It may have been a server issue.


----------



## kguthrie (Feb 23, 2009)

Same thing happened to a friend of mine, but it synced after a couple tries.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm going to move this over to the tips, tricks & troubleshooting board. I think you might get more information over there. 

-Luv


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Make sure that when you are done reading on the Kindle that you go back to the home screen and connect to the whispersync so it can update your location. Then when you go to the iTouch, you will need to connect it to the WiFi and as soon as you go into the book you were reading it should ask if you want to sync with your Kindle. Mine has worked fine since I got the iTouch a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for your help Guys,  I did what Kindlegirl said and it worked.


----------

